# Bush approval drops to 31%



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

Rumsfeld's was said to have dropped to 24% shortly after the firing. And Cheney's approval is perhaps below that of Jeffrey Dahmer, for all I know.

https://news.aol.com/politics/story...democrats-goals/n20061111215909990003?cid=771


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Repeat after me: Liberal media.



Jimmy G said:


> Rumsfeld's was said to have dropped to 24% shortly after the firing. And Cheney's approval is perhaps below that of Jeffrey Dahmer, for all I know.
> 
> https://news.aol.com/politics/story...democrats-goals/n20061111215909990003?cid=771


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

BertieW said:


> Repeat after me: Liberal media.


The media wouldn't appear so liberal if the GOP were to return to the center.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

BertieW said:


> Repeat after me: Liberal media.


... just keep your eyes on the shiny swinging pocket watch...liberal media...you are asleep....."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A random road survey produced zero KERRY bumperstickers that several locals defiantly left on for up to a year. The Bush stickers, also left on as some sort of campaign victory ribbon are still visible, though I've observed several freshly scraped rectangles and circles. Numerous campaign posters from the recent elections still stand defiantly like confederate flags . I suppose losers no longer feel the need to talk about law and order, and cleaning up City hall. Approval ratings for a lameduck president mean,what? Will he; resign, face impeachment, step down for health reasons, be cut down by an assassin's bullet? I wonder what the torn dust jacket to his autobiography will look like, 20 years from now in a thrift store next to the golf clubs, and why we still have thrift stores after both parties have had ample opportunities to fullfill their promises.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Jimmy G said:


> Rumsfeld's was said to have dropped to 24% shortly after the firing. And Cheney's approval is perhaps below that of Jeffrey Dahmer, for all I know.
> 
> https://news.aol.com/politics/story...democrats-goals/n20061111215909990003?cid=771


Oh no, this is terrible! With those approval figures, Bush will never be re-elected President of the U.S.!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rocker said:


> Oh no, this is terrible! With those approval figures, Bush will never be re-elected President of the U.S.!


It's not Bush's fault. He is what he is. He hasn't gotten any dumber since being reelected. But the people who voted for him ... twice ... and now don't approve of his performance, well, maybe they ought to start looking at how and why they made such decisions. Fool you once, shame on GWB. Fool you twice, shame on you.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

crs said:


> It's not Bush's fault. He is what he is. He hasn't gotten any dumber since being reelected. But the people who voted for him ... twice ... and now don't approve of his performance, well, maybe they ought to start looking at how and why they made such decisions. Fool you once, shame on GWB. Fool you twice, shame on you.


Great point!!! Before this recent election I was one of the primary Bush Bashers on the Forums. But, clearly that was because of the disastrous decisions and actions on Iraq! I felt that there should be a change and a majority agreed with me.

But GWB is not that bad. His performance was not 31% bad! His stance on taxes and other economic areas was/is pretty darn good.

But as the CEO of a large company is chastised for a disastrous decision, so was GWB chastised for his disastrous decision. It will be a much more difficult, and trying time for GWB the next two years, especially compared to the previous six years. I wish him well!


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Jimmy G said:


> Rumsfeld's was said to have dropped to 24% shortly after the firing. And Cheney's approval is perhaps below that of Jeffrey Dahmer, for all I know.
> 
> https://news.aol.com/politics/story...democrats-goals/n20061111215909990003?cid=771


BTW: Yeah, those numbers are suspect. I wonder what kind of approval rating Saddam might get in Iraq currently. Higher than Cheney?ic12337:

Saddam would get support from many Sunni's, yearning for the good old days!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

crs said:


> He is what he is. He hasn't gotten any dumber since being reelected.


This is an oft repeated mantra amongst bush bashers. Would you please offer evidence of this. That he may make choices and adopt policies that you fail to see the wisdom in or that you just flat out disagree with does not qualify as him being stupid.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Oh no, this is terrible! With those approval figures, Bush will never be re-elected President of the U.S.!


Do you not hate when people reply seriously to humourous statements? The BDS (Bush Derangement Syndrome *TM) is so powerful, no one took the moment to just chuckle at the irony.

Guys....he can not run again, what does he care about poll numbers?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

It's about the halo effect. Of course he can't run again (mercifully), but others close to him might have aspirations...and be tainted by association with this lamest of ducks.

But I suspect he personally doesn't much care about his numbers or what they might do to others in the party.



Wayfarer said:


> Do you not hate when people reply seriously to humourous statements? The BDS (Bush Derangement Syndrome *TM) is so powerful, no one took the moment to just chuckle at the irony.
> 
> Guys....he can not run again, what does he care about poll numbers?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> The media wouldn't appear so liberal if the GOP were to return to the center.


They will sadly be liberal until the end of time itself.



> He hasn't gotten any dumber since being reelected.


I think people mistake his verbal fenderbenders for a lack of intelligence but the man created several successful business deals and graduated from Harvard Business School. I have yet to see any real evidence the man is lacking in intelligence.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> But as the CEO of a large company is chastised for a disastrous decision, so was GWB chastised for his disastrous decision. It will be a much more difficult, and trying time for GWB the next two years, especially compared to the previous six years. I wish him well!


Comparing President top CEO is not such a great analogy due to the three branches of government. Much of the disproval was for Congress as well whereas a CEO is head of a single body of people.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Artisan Fan said:


> Comparing President top CEO is not such a great analogy due to the three branches of government. Much of the disproval was for Congress as well whereas a CEO is head of a single body of people.


That and, with the exception of the leadership of Wal-Mart, people are not naturally inclined to hate CEOs with every fiber of their being.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> I think people mistake his verbal fenderbenders for a lack of intelligence but the man created several successful business deals and graduated from Harvard Business School. I have yet to see any real evidence the man is lacking in intelligence.


Ha! That explains a lot.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Comparing President top CEO is not such a great analogy due to the three branches of government. Much of the disproval was for Congress as well whereas a CEO is head of a single body of people.


But the Bush team itself helped define expectations about its ability and desire to run government like a business:

https://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/060403/3ceo.htm

https://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/columnist/shapiro/2002-12-05-hype_x.htm

https://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/060403/3ceo.b.htm


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

pt4u67 said:


> This is an oft repeated mantra amongst bush bashers. Would you please offer evidence of this. That he may make choices and adopt policies that you fail to see the wisdom in or that you just flat out disagree with does not qualify as him being stupid.


Where did I call him stupid? I've said before on this forum that Bush is not stupid, he is stupid only compared with previous U.S. presidents. I wasn't bashing Bush, I was tweaking his supporters. My point was that he's the same as ever. He didn't lose 50 IQ points over the past two years. So the people who voted for him them and have no confidence in him now, according to the poll -- well, in essense, I suppose you could say they voted for him before they voted against him, haha.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

crs said:


> Where did I call him stupid? I've said before on this forum that Bush is not stupid, he is stupid only compared with previous U.S. presidents.


My apologies for misreading your original post. I should have been more careful. But I do feel it unfair to state that he is "stupid as compared to other presidents." By what metric? I feel each are individual human beings with flaws, strengths and weaknesses. I think anyone who is able to rise to that office displays a level discipline and control I don't think many others are capable of. For my part I think he is a man of profound ideas.



> -- well, in essense, I suppose you could say they voted for him before they voted against him, haha.


Now that's funny!!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

pt4u67 said:


> My apologies for misreading your original post. I should have been more careful. But I do feel it unfair to state that he is "stupid as compared to other presidents." By what metric?


OK, less able to think quickly and less verbally skilled might be more correct. Bill Clinton gave Esquire a lengthy "exit interview" in which he said, in effect, that Bush's gift was his ability to read people and, one on one, make them like him personally. Clinton used a managementspeak term for that -- "something-intelligence," I even had read a book about it -- and I can't recall it right now.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Emotional intelligence?



crs said:


> OK, less able to think quickly and less verbally skilled might be more correct. Bill Clinton gave Esquire a lengthy "exit interview" in which he said, in effect, that Bush's gift was his ability to read people and, one on one, make them like him personally. Clinton used a managementspeak term for that -- "something-intelligence," I even had read a book about it -- and I can't recall it right now.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

BertieW said:


> Emotional intelligence?


Yes, thank you.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Of whom does this astonishingly high number of thirty-one per cent consist? Asylum inmates? Televangelists? Bribed school children?


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Fogey said:


> Of whom does this astonishingly high number of thirty-one per cent consist? Asylum inmates? Televangelists? Bribed school children?


At least one medical student.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Fogey said:


> Of whom does this astonishingly high number of thirty-one per cent consist? Asylum inmates? Televangelists? Bribed school children?


Toss in "convicted felons" and you just described Dade County.

Seriously, the trolling has reached all time lows from you.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Fogey said:


> Of whom does this astonishingly high number of thirty-one per cent consist? Asylum inmates? Televangelists? Bribed school children?


Perhaps people with titles from imaginary lands :devil::devil:.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

According to some True Believer Libs of my acquaintance, Bush is just going to suspend the Constitution and have the Supreme Court give him another term or two as President. Because of that, it doesn't matter where his approval ratings are.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

This doesn't break the demographics down too much, but it does provide some insight into the numbers:

https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/02/27/opinion/polls/main1350874.shtml

I'm laying my money on the congenitally deluded or villainous cretins.



Fogey said:


> Of whom does this astonishingly high number of thirty-one per cent consist? Asylum inmates? Televangelists? Bribed school children?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm just speaking for myself now, 1 % of a survey that never included me. You all know my view on the Iraq war and my voting preferences. That said, I am truly weary of Bush bashing. I imagine it must be the residual military bearing that also comes back when I'm tired but still polish my AE's. I am also tired of foriegners taking delight in tweaking the Eagle's tail because the lion's fell off years ago. Our own folly or not, we are in a critical period in world affairs. We need effective leadership, not just from the President, Senate and House, but ALL OF US.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Kav said:


> I'm just speaking for myself now, 1 % of a survey that never included me. You all know my view on the Iraq war and my voting preferences. That said, I am truly weary of Bush bashing. I imagine it must be the residual military bearing that also comes back when I'm tired but still polish my AE's. I am also tired of foriegners taking delight in tweaking the Eagle's tail because the lion's fell off years ago. Our own folly or not, we are in a critical period in world affairs. We need effective leadership, not just from the President, Senate and House, but ALL OF US.


Well, I think this is extremely well said.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*With all due respect*

I know a guy whose barber asked him: "You work at the university; maybe you know the answer to this question. I've always wondered: Are we closer to the sun or the moon?"

Leaders? All of us?

Would that more of us finished high school or read the news beyond celebrity gossip.



Kav said:


> I'm just speaking for myself now, 1 % of a survey that never included me. You all know my view on the Iraq war and my voting preferences. That said, I am truly weary of Bush bashing. I imagine it must be the residual military bearing that also comes back when I'm tired but still polish my AE's. I am also tired of foriegners taking delight in tweaking the Eagle's tail because the lion's fell off years ago. Our own folly or not, we are in a critical period in world affairs. We need effective leadership, not just from the President, Senate and House, but ALL OF US.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

BertieW said:


> I know a guy whose barber asked him: "You work at the university; maybe you know the answer to this question. I've always wondered: Are we closer to the sun or the moon?"
> 
> Leaders? All of us?
> 
> Would that more of us finished high school or read the news beyond celebrity gossip.


Did he get a good haircut? Sure it was a silly question, but does that mean the barber is stupid? I honestly don't care if my barber is an intellectual or not. Maybe when your friend left the barber laughed to himself and said, "Geez, that guy can't even cut his own hair."


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

BertieW said:


> I know a guy whose barber asked him: "You work at the university; maybe you know the answer to this question. I've always wondered: Are we closer to the sun or the moon?"
> 
> Leaders? All of us?
> 
> Would that more of us finished high school or read the news beyond celebrity gossip.


Wow, you just proved once again why I would be embarrassed to call myself a liberal. You really do believe that you are better and smarter than the next guy.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

iammatt said:


> You really do believe that you are better and smarter than the next guy.


Are you saying that everyone is equally good and equally smart? I guess liberals do not have a monopoly on being politically correct.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

edit: On second thought, it isn't even worth it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I forget my anecdote's source. A visitor to a company observed a employee of apparently little skill and doing less. When he inquired after him, the owner replied he once had an idea that made/saved the company a small fortune. No, we are not created or achieve equal social, economic or intellectual skills. We have a local 'homeless' lady named Freeway Annie. Obviously mentally ill, Annie can be seen pushing a cart full of recyclables she gathers. Annie also has an encyclopedic knowledge of our city streets and conditions and routinely makes a fool of Mapquest if your lost or running late. I give her a $1 everytime I see her. We are as much leaders as the worshipers in a church who say AMEN ( look up the meaning) to the Bishop's statements. Or, to quote from the deep literature of us 60s-70s circa Berkeley liberals ( Carlos Castaneda, Lord of the Rings and Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance) - " We are all dangerous in our own ways, even Hobbits"- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

1. Sorta. 
2. Yes.



Laxplayer said:


> Did he get a good haircut? Sure it was a silly question, but does that mean the barber is stupid? I honestly don't care if my barber is an intellectual or not. Maybe when your friend left the barber laughed to himself and said, "Geez, that guy can't even cut his own hair."


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Let's just say I know the Earth is 1 A.U. from the sun.

I'd be embarrassed not to understand grade school astronomy.

And to the point: Leaders by definition stand out from the crowd. So, no, we don't all get to be one.



iammatt said:


> Wow, you just proved once again why I would be embarrassed to call myself a liberal. You really do believe that you are better and smarter than the next guy.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

BertieW said:


> Let's just say I know the Earth is 1 A.U. from the sun.
> 
> I'd be embarrassed not to understand grade school astronomy.
> 
> And to the point: Leaders by definition stand out from the crowd. So, no, we don't all get to be one.


And if intelligence were the only requirement for decency, you might qualify. Unfortunately for you, it isn't.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, sorry: I wouldn't vote the barber president. This response pertains to a contention introduced by Kav about leadership and leaders.

But nota bene: I'm not saying I'd shove the guy in a railcar to Auschwitz.

Amazing what gets people riled around here.



hopkins_student said:


> And if intelligence were the only requirement for decency, you might qualify. Unfortunately for you, it isn't.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

BertieW, During the Bush/Gore elections I was one of only two people who stopped to aid a derailed AMTRAK. I used my old Cable Car Clothiers wool paisley tie to secure the damaged exit. I carried a lady of advanced years out. She happened to look at and ask about my campaign buttons ( I was out canvassing for Nader) and turned even paler seeing VOTE GREEN. " Oh, we are Republicans." I replied " Do you think I'm going to drop you for exercising your citizenship?" We had a good laugh. I distributed the 3 cases of bottled water I had in my car. Well guess what? half the train was a volunteer group of San Diego Republicans enroute to San Francisco. I was the only Green they had met ( one of 7 registered in my area.) Was I supposed to wait for Ralph to show up in an electric car to speak of railroad safety? No, I displayed LEADERSHIP. I created an opportunity for future Greens to receive positive reactions from 80 Y/O republican ladies in San Diego. This is the group leadership I speak of. Oh, the other person who stopped is a libertarian.


----------

